

Top Technical Interview Questions for 2015 - timsegraves
https://interviewer.io/technical-interview-questions

======
soham
Are these questions targeted to bootcamp graduates or fresh graduates? Then
they make sense.

In my experience
([http://InterviewKickstart.com](http://InterviewKickstart.com)), questions in
the Valley tend to be deeper and harder, especially with some experience. e.g.
HackerRank is much more prevalent and the questions there are proper data-
structures and algorithms questions.

